
Ask HN: How to intercept UDP traffic? - lamogura
I know I can use something like Charles to MITM myself to inspect SSL traffic via proxy from my iPhone, but how do I do a similar thing for UDP? I can&#x27;t seem to find any info for techniques on this?
======
ccakes
Simplest way would probably be to set up a box on the local network to act as
a router, then use the usual tools.

Wireshark or tcpdump

